# drivers tipping perspective



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Uber has one goal which is market share therefore sadly could care less about their drivers, let alone passengers. From my perspective that's fine as its my choice to drive, or not to. So my rules in order to make this worthwhile are

5 minute maximum drive time to pick up
3-4 hr max work day
No free stuff
No valet service
No butler service
While in surge only accept surging rates
Ignore acceptance rate
Only use Waze for directions
Return crappy iPhone to save $40 per month
Ride ends immediately in the event of unreasonable passenger behavior which is rare but does happen


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers. 

The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app. 

Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


----------



## Ben Hughes (Nov 2, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


Come to Houston and do the same thing then let's see if you still feel the same way.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


I agree with you to a certain extent. I do still receive tips from time to time, but I can go a full week without any. And these are otherwise nice people who get out and tell their friends/husbands, "Oh, the tip is included."


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not somunnecessary I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


I only read a half of your comment, but when you open the door for the rider, you unnecessary open and close your driver's door, adding a wear and tear to it.
Where is the logic?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think he is talking about carefully closing doors rather than having clients slam them.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


You missed the point which is more of an uber issue than that of passengers tipping. Firstly, uber discourages tips which is a ploy for market share along with low rates. Drivers who put up with ubers bullying to maintain acceptance rates, among other things should grow a pair. I could give a flying F if they don't like me passing on fares out of my drive range. Also let them know to stop sending all texts which are threatening and annoying. In other words, no more texts. Let them know you're in control and if they don't like it, there's always another ride sharing service to go to. Lastly, for $1.10 per mile, how seriously one take any of this?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

If and when uber comes to Iowa City, city hall is not going to let them charge less then 2.50/mile. Marco's and Yellow Cab (Two of Iowa's biggest cab companies) will make sure that cityhall doesn't wimp out to ubers demands.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

If you open the door for the client, you don't get their fingernails scratching your paint by the door handle. I try to open the doors for them, but so far most of the customers I've picked up were waiting at the curb for me. I keep my car spotless, inside & out. I give them a safe and comfortable ride. I keep a bottled water and a few mints in the rear cupholders. I'm always well groomed, and never drive in jeans & a t-shirt. I have cell phone chargers and a/c power available. 

I have yet to receive a cash tip from a client. Fortunately for me my combined fuel & maintenance costs for my vehicle run about $0.12/mile.


----------



## BuddyGoodness (Nov 23, 2014)

Lidman said:


> If and when uber comes to Iowa City, city hall is not going to let them charge less then 2.50/mile. Marco's and Yellow Cab (Two of Iowa's biggest cab companies) will make sure that cityhall doesn't wimp out to ubers demands.


Pretty sure Iowa City will not get to regulate that.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


You go ahead and keep driving 15mins for a pick-up, getting out to open and close doors, spend $ on car washes everyday, give away freebies and wear your suits, etc. Yeah, you do that...not enough incentive for me. Still maintain my 4.81 rating and get a few tips. Sweat pants and sandals is all I wear.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

bscott said:


> You missed the point which is more of an uber issue than that of passengers tipping. Firstly, uber discourages tips which is a ploy for market share along with low rates. Drivers who put up with ubers bullying to maintain acceptance rates, among other things should grow a pair. I could give a flying F if they don't like me passing on fares out of my drive range. Also let them know to stop sending all texts which are threatening and annoying. In other words, no more texts. Let them know you're in control and if they don't like it, there's always another ride sharing service to go to. Lastly, for $1.10 per mile, how seriously one take any of this?


Amen Brother, I will not go over 5 minutes for a pickup. My acceptance rate last week was 24 percent turned down 15-20 rides each day. Not here to lose money.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


You make good arguments, but I think you missed the entire point. It isn't about working for tips. It isn't about drivers begging for tips. It isn't about whether or not tipping is the correct thing to do in rideshare. It's that Uber should not be injecting themselves into the argument in the first place. As I said in another post, who is Uber to tell me that I must first refuse a tip if offered if I'm NOT their employee? If I've gone above and beyond, provided an awesome car, or whatever it may be... if the customer is gracious and generous enough to believe that I deserve a little extra, Uber in no way should have anything to do with whether or not I accept or even want to accept. And why should Uber be misleading the general public into believing that the tip is included in the fare when it is most certainly not? That's wrong. Uber has no interaction with the end user customer. None whatsoever, unless something goes wrong and the customer needs a fare adjustment. I am the service provider, not Uber. Customers aren't tipping Uber. They're tipping their independent contractor driver who does not work for Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


Half the local cab fare? That's almost exactly where we're at here, and I'm paying to drive these people around. I hope your cabs are about $3.50/mile there.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> You make good arguments, but I think you missed the entire point. It isn't about working for tips. It isn't about drivers begging for tips. It isn't about whether or not tipping is the correct thing to do in rideshare. It's that Uber should not be injecting themselves into the argument in the first place. As I said in another post, who is Uber to tell me that I must first refuse a tip if offered if I'm NOT their employee? If I've gone above and beyond, provided an awesome car, or whatever it may be... if the customer is gracious and generous enough to believe that I deserve a little extra, Uber in no way should have anything to do with whether or not I accept or even want to accept. And why should Uber be misleading the general public into believing that the tip is included in the fare when it is most certainly not? That's wrong. Uber has no interaction with the end user customer. None whatsoever, unless something goes wrong and the customer needs a fare adjustment. I am the service provider, not Uber. Customers aren't tipping Uber. They're tipping their independent contractor driver who does not work for Uber.


Great post. Uber wants everything their way, their way only. Life doesn't work that way, business doesn't work that way. Uber is the ultimate rich, spoiled brat. They have to learn the hard way, or endure a long rough road.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> Amen Brother, I will not go over 5 minutes for a pickup. My acceptance rate last week was 24 percent turned down 15-20 rides each day. Not here to lose money.


What I wouldn't give to be offered 15 rides to turn down.


----------



## BuddyGoodness (Nov 23, 2014)

Agreed Driver J. Most weeknights and sometimes on weekends I don't even get that many rides on a 12 hour shift.


----------



## RODERICK (Nov 2, 2014)

We ALL UBER driverS should get going a worlwide campaign so Uber educate PASSENGERS ... RIDERS don't have to become our friends but being nasty and disrespectfull should cost them ... per example Uber should be telling passengers the car they are RIDING ON are not part of a Uber FLEET, they are private own cars, UBER should ALWAYS put a reminder to be kind to the UBER DRIVER ...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours.
^
That's it?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Yup. Dumb question, dumb answer. So the area I work in is spread out burbs. Less trips, higher fare, less individual trips, less opportunity for tips. Average just under seventy trip a week. I don't want the rate lower because Uber is calculating expected tips in our rate. That was my point. Every person I know who works in service for tips agrees they wish their rate was higher, f the tips.

My second point is if the customer wanted to tip you then they would. Tip button, jar, signs....none of that helps you, service.....that is how you get cash tips. The best kind. So sit on your can, let customers slam your doors till they fall off, and continue to get shit for tips. Standard gratuity is about fifteen percent, about right when you consider our company advertises no tip required.

$25 chip last night on a fifteen dollar fare. Yup dressed nice opened door...gas paid for the night. Five dollar to on a twelve dollar fare...female bar tender, said don't even say no, I work for tips too. Maybe you just aren't cut out for this.

One hint: get a card reader for your phone. At least one tip a week through that thing, helps to call their bluff when they don't have cash but want to tip. No cost for reasonable usage, think it's a two percent fee. Okay I'm not revisiting this thread because some of you should quit, it's not for everyone, and that will leave the work for those of us who get it. PEACE


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Yup. Dumb question, dumb answer. So the area I work in is spread out burbs. Less trips, higher fare, less individual trips, less opportunity for tips. Average just under seventy trip a week. I don't want the rate lower because Uber is calculating expected tips in our rate. That was my point. Every person I know who works in service for tips agrees they wish their rate was higher, f the tips.
> 
> My second point is if the customer wanted to tip you then they would. Tip button, jar, signs....none of that helps you, service.....that is how you get cash tips. The best kind. So sit on your can, let customers slam your doors till they fall off, and continue to get shit for tips. Standard gratuity is about fifteen percent, about right when you consider our company advertises no tip required.
> 
> ...


Really good advice about the card reader.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> If you open the door for the client, you don't get their fingernails scratching your paint by the door handle. I try to open the doors for them, but so far most of the customers I've picked up were waiting at the curb for me. I keep my car spotless, inside & out. I give them a safe and comfortable ride. I keep a bottled water and a few mints in the rear cupholders. I'm always well groomed, and never drive in jeans & a t-shirt. I have cell phone chargers and a/c power available.
> 
> I have yet to receive a cash tip from a client. Fortunately for me my combined fuel & maintenance costs for my vehicle run about $0.12/mile.


Nobody does the proper math!
You have created some kind of elaborate illusion for yourself, there is no such thing as "my combined fuel & maintenance costs for my vehicle run about $0.12/mile". Most people ignore that fact that any kind of newer car depreciates about 20cents a mile. Granted, $2 gas is nicer, but at $4 gas, i figured i was burning about 60 cents a mile (50c/mile @ $2 gas), and only netting 40 cents, after Uber's 20c cut. And those are only on "paid miles", you are losing 40c/mile off the clock (20c gas & 20c depreciation). So, if you go out and "gross" $100 in a 5 hour shift, Uber would say you're making $20/hour! $60,000/year! (Sounds great, until you do the real math!) But, you put on 100 "fare miles" (you net $40), and another 50 "off clock" miles (you LOOSE $20). You actually net only $20 on the entire night, or $4/hr, and thats before taxes! You are actually working for free & trashing your car! ..... Aaaaaarg.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Nobody does the proper math!
> You have created some kind of elaborate illusion for yourself, there is no such thing as "my combined fuel & maintenance costs for my vehicle run about $0.12/mile". Most people ignore that fact that any kind of newer car depreciates about 20cents a mile. Granted, $2 gas is nicer, but at $4 gas, i figured i was burning about 60 cents a mile (50c/mile @ $2 gas), and only netting 40 cents, after Uber's 20c cut. And those are only on "paid miles", you are losing 40c/mile off the clock (20c gas & 20c depreciation). So, if you go out and "gross" $100 in a 5 hour shift, Uber would say you're making $20/hour! $60,000/year! (Sounds great, until you do the real math!) But, you put on 100 "fare miles" (you net $40), and another 50 "off clock" miles (you LOOSE $20). You actually net only $20 on the entire night, or $4/hr, and thats before taxes! You are actually working for free & trashing your car! ..... Aaaaaarg.


Depreciation really doesn't bother me because I usually keep my cars for at least 200,000 miles, so they really don't have any residual value when I'm done. I've actually worn out door hinges on several of my vehicles, and had to rebuild the hinges and rehang the door. If I was trading at 90,000 or 100,000 miles I might be worried about depreciation.

I actually kept my old vehicle when I purchased the Escape. Its a 98 GMC Sierra K1500. The truck was 14 years old and had nearly 200,000 miles. I wasn't really getting anything for it if I sold it, even though it ran perfectly and was in excellent condition. I was just tired of using $50 worth of gas every week, and I really didn't drive it much - about 100 miles a week in city traffic. I decided that since the registration and insurance charges were cheap, I kept it. Now I use it occasionally to make dump runs, move furniture, and once or twice a year I'll put my motorcycle in the back and take a trip.

Someone mentioned the other day about depreciation, and worked it out. Assuming that I replace the Escape at 200,000 miles, and assuming it has zero value at 200,000 miles it depreciates at just a hare under $0.12/mile, so my costs are still under $0.25/mile.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Depreciation really doesn't bother me because I usually keep my cars for at least 200,000 miles, so they really don't have any residual value when I'm done. I've actually worn out door hinges on several of my vehicles, and had to rebuild the hinges and rehang the door. If I was trading at 90,000 or 100,000 miles I might be worried about depreciation.
> 
> I actually kept my old vehicle when I purchased the Escape. Its a 98 GMC Sierra K1500. The truck was 14 years old and had nearly 200,000 miles. I wasn't really getting anything for it if I sold it, even though it ran perfectly and was in excellent condition. I was just tired of using $50 worth of gas every week, and I really didn't drive it much - about 100 miles a week in city traffic. I decided that since the registration and insurance charges were cheap, I kept it. Now I use it occasionally to make dump runs, move furniture, and once or twice a year I'll put my motorcycle in the back and take a trip.
> 
> Someone mentioned the other day about depreciation, and worked it out. Assuming that I replace the Escape at 200,000 miles, and assuming it has zero value at 200,000 miles it depreciates at just a hare under $0.12/mile, so my costs are still under $0.25/mile.


Depreciation is not the only hidden expense to consider. The longer that you drive a vehicle, the higher the repair costs will be as you will have to replace more components.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Depreciation is not the only hidden expense to consider. The longer that you drive a vehicle, the higher the repair costs will be as you will have to replace more components.


Nothing new to me. I still own my first car, a 1981 Buick. A couple years ago I had to replace the seatbelts. How many folks keep a car so long that they wear out the seatbelts?


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Working for tips sucks and is not something I want as a driver. I would rather join you in the fight to see rates go higher, I'm fine if they would set it at half the local cab rate. Including tips on the app will put us with lower rates and even more of our financials based on the whims of drunken customers.
> 
> The other question I have is how are you not getting tips in cash anyways, we should let them know its not required, but it's appreciated and customary to tip a driver. I average forty to a hundred in cash per week working right around forty hours. Not trying to flame anyone but if you are not getting tips now maybe it's because you don't take care of your customers not because there isn't a tip cup built into the app.
> 
> Far too many of you are honest about how you don't care to clean your car, or wait for a pickup, or shave, or treat your customers with any respect, you don't open doors even though it's one way to control wear and tear on your doors, you don't want to drive more than five for a pickup but you same guys will be in another thread complaining about how tips aint built into the app. What you really do is degrade our brand and lower expectations from our customers. Every time I open a door I hear them say, oh we actually got a professional driver this time. I completed eighty rides this week rated 48 times, 41 were five stars and I had sixty five in cash tips. Take care of your customers and they will rate you well and tip you. No water, no chargers, no candy, professional service, clean vehicle, safe ride.... THIS is an easy job.


You know what **** YOU, I started this job 14 months ago at a rate of 2.25 per mile. Since then it has been slashed twice to a measly 1.10 per mile. I live in New Jersey, my property taxes alone are 7,300 dollars. At 2.25 per mile I talked to everyone, they all told me how much they loved Uber and I giggled with them and told them how much I enjoyed the job and meeting the people. Now at 1.10 I will not drive more than 5 minutes to a pick up(my 5 minutes not the lying app's 5 minutes. When someone ask's me if I like working for uber I just laugh it off and try not to say anything else. Maybe you have never had a great job , career or business and you may think you have something here but you are crazy, this is usury(slavery)whatever you want to call it and when the drivers cars start to brake down that is when Uber will shove it so far up your ass it will take 6 years to get it out. If we keep driving for a dollar a mile uber will keep the price the same.
Get your head out of your ass, we work for the most morally corrupt company since Bernie Madoff. And when you get down to it Uber is running their own little ponzi scheme. It is lile MLM the way they get us to recruit more drivers that in turn will take rides from us. I told TravisK I hope he dies of testicular cancer before Uber and Google get the first driverless car on the road. They found a way to pay less than a dollar a mile. The driverless car does not have to get paid.

P.S. Go ahead and back this piece of shit but remember they do not give a shit about you. STOP DRIVING FOR A DOLLAR AN HOUR PEOPLE, YOU ARE BETTER THAN THAT.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Yup. Dumb question, dumb answer. So the area I work in is spread out burbs. Less trips, higher fare, less individual trips, less opportunity for tips. Average just under seventy trip a week. I don't want the rate lower because Uber is calculating expected tips in our rate. That was my point. Every person I know who works in service for tips agrees they wish their rate was higher, f the tips.
> 
> My second point is if the customer wanted to tip you then they would. Tip button, jar, signs....none of that helps you, service.....that is how you get cash tips. The best kind. So sit on your can, let customers slam your doors till they fall off, and continue to get shit for tips. Standard gratuity is about fifteen percent, about right when you consider our company advertises no tip required.
> 
> ...


Another brain dead idiot, Uber tells the customer not to tip. I live in a wealthy are but Uber has trained these people to be cheap. I see them bragging on twitter, 1/3 the price of a taxi and no tip. Alot of us are catering to the business traveler who's company is paying it anyway. They would tip on the app but they are not going into there pocket because the travel was for business. 25 dollar tip, you really are small time, you need to see the bigger picture. This company is getting tighter. No more bonuses, lot less incentives. IPO coming genius and the bottom line is going to be looked at carefully. I just read that line again, "if the customer wanted to tip you they would" Trust me I am doing this job in a beautiful Towncar, more comfortable than any other car but Uber has instilled no tipping. The business traveler is not changing.(And I have the square so I can accept tips on the cc)


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

bscott said:


> Uber has one goal which is market share therefore sadly could care less about their drivers, let alone passengers. From my perspective that's fine as its my choice to drive, or not to. So my rules in order to make this worthwhile are
> 
> 5 minute maximum drive time to pick up
> 3-4 hr max work day
> ...


I would also add: minimum time before no-show cancelation


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds like you can't afford to live in New Jersey bro. Not sure anyone driving for a buck ten a mile could, try getting out of Jersey, a bunch of your asshole friends have been moving here already driving up real estate prices and bragging about how cheap the cost of living is compared to that armpit your in. Starting to sound like you there for a minute. Did Uber tell you they would help you get tips in the app? And then change their mind? Or did you sign up for the sandals of taxis and then realize the company you partnered with didn't want tipping to be a big part of their business model? Or do you just like complaining about not getting tips?

I gave out some advice that you didn't like but was real business advice that new drivers should hear to balance out you negative mother fers who just gripe about your customers, your low tips, and blame Uber. You admit in your own nasty post to me that since the rate went down you are less talkative to your customers, and don't portray yourself as someone happy with your work. Then wonder why you get no tips. Our customers may be cheap, but they are probably very aware you don't like them and are resentful of your lot in life, even if you think you are hiding it well. 

I personally think a Town Car is a bad choice for X as well, most clients don't see them as high end, they are basically Ford's Impala. They took them off Black for a reason, in LA it's a three star rating for most pax cuz no one wants to ride in a Town Car. Plus your expenses with that big V8 sitting in crappy Jersey traffic must be horrendous. Better business decisions might help you out.

So rookies, take care of your car, save wear and tear on your doors, at hotels, restaurants, resorts, personal residences, and everywhere it makes sense get out and be in charge of your vehicle, that is why chauffeurs do that, not because they love being a slave, but because they were personally invested in the vehicle, just like you are. It's also a great way to see how many are trying to get in and that they don't have drinks. Being a veteran I learned not to be afraid of getting out and talking to random strangers who want to ride in my car. Also, get a card reader so you can except electronic tips, at least you have the opportunity to accept them, plus you can get your hustle on every once in a while and pick up a side trip for straight money. Lastly go get the customer, Uber is a big game of little sums of money waiting around your city, all you have to do is go drive and pick them up. Plus the network works better when I don't have to drive twelve because you wouldn't drive seven. Act like I don't have a reason to be pissed at you.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> My second point is if the customer wanted to tip you then they would. Tip button, jar, signs....none of that helps you, service.....that is how you get cash tips.


That is SO not true. Who do you think gives better service, you or a traditional cab? My guess is that you would say you. Yet cabbies get a tip 80% of the time and those tips average 20% of the fare. Why? It's definitely not service level. The answer is because it is a face to face transaction in a setting that is traditionally tipped. There is a lot of pressure on the pax to tip, whether or not they actually want to or think that the service warrants a tip. When you anonymize the tips as Lyft does, the tip frequency drops to 20%. When you tell people it must be cash and the company says "tipping not required" it drops to 10% frequency. http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-31/heres-how-much-you-should-be-tipping-your-cab-driver


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

The seventh most popular tip was zero. Besides I personally get tips, I do the job right, with a nice clean car, and being an actual combat veteran never hurts when it comes up, but I earned that too. My point, which I'll clarify for a last time was that your tips will not go up simply by adding it to the app, or by putting up a tip jar, cabbies have about the same success rate I do, and most don't have a phone app with built in tipping (although that is quickly changing I know) to help them either. In places when street hailing taxis is historically common people do know to tip, I will say New Yorkers are the best tippers period, but where it's less common, the riders use the service much less frequently and are far less educated about customs and tips. You have a captive audience, educating them, without offending them can be done. I also do private fares and tipping is an option on my app for taking cards, the number of tips versus number of riders is roughly the same. But I respond to tip posts because our platform has always had a no tipping required policy, it was something you knew when you signed up. There are times I think a tip is appropriate, but you guys would rather have tips built in and pass costs directly to consumers then talk about mile rates. Something I mentioned immediately. We should be at no less than 50% of local cab companies, in my market we are below that, but I also get four rides an hour so the lower rate keeps me working more of each hour. I'm sure a numbers wizard could tell us where utilization versus rate per mile breaks even. What I don't want is Uber telling me that since they added a tip option (which won't happen) they are cutting my rate (which would happen). One other thing, I live in a right to work state, I would never want a union to negotiate for me, you can see how quickly the old guys sell out the new ones to protect themselves. No pro union democrat here. Get rid of the regulations and let small businessman make money. Everything beyond this requires you to pay off some existing power boss or a government agency for which you get nothing in return.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> The seventh most popular tip was zero. Besides I personally get tips, I do the job right, with a nice clean car, and being an actual combat veteran never hurts when it comes up, but I earned that too. My point, which I'll clarify for a last time was that your tips will not go up simply by adding it to the app, or by putting up a tip jar, cabbies have about the same success rate I do, and most don't have a phone app with built in tipping (although that is quickly changing I know) to help them either. In places when street hailing taxis is historically common people do know to tip, I will say New Yorkers are the best tippers period, but where it's less common, the riders use the service much less frequently and are far less educated about customs and tips. You have a captive audience, educating them, without offending them can be done. I also do private fares and tipping is an option on my app for taking cards, the number of tips versus number of riders is roughly the same. But I respond to tip posts because our platform has always had a no tipping required policy, it was something you knew when you signed up. There are times I think a tip is appropriate, but you guys would rather have tips built in and pass costs directly to consumers then talk about mile rates. Something I mentioned immediately. We should be at no less than 50% of local cab companies, in my market we are below that, but I also get four rides an hour so the lower rate keeps me working more of each hour. I'm sure a numbers wizard could tell us where utilization versus rate per mile breaks even. What I don't want is Uber telling me that since they added a tip option (which won't happen) they are cutting my rate (which would happen). One other thing, I live in a right to work state, I would never want a union to negotiate for me, you can see how quickly the old guys sell out the new ones to protect themselves. No pro union democrat here. Get rid of the regulations and let small businessman make money. Everything beyond this requires you to pay off some existing power boss or a government agency for which you get nothing in return.


You do NOT have an 80% tip rate and if you only get $40 to $100 on 70 rides, you are DEFINITELY not getting an average of 20%. Their 7th most common tip was 0. Lyft and Uber drivers MOST popular tip amount is zero. Huge difference. Simply adding a tip option in the app does increase tipping frequency by 100%. Ask any web page designer and they will tell you that simply by changing the layout of a page, you can increase donations and upsales substantially, it is the same principle.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Min max and mean are three different numbers, Uber quotes $20 an hour or $1500 a week. That's their sales pitch to new partners. We all know that is before their cut which is misleading but not any more so than any other industry. I'm not gong to challenge the integrity of the writer of this but they start off immediately throwing away data because cash reporting is not very reliable, so I'll take it with a grain of salt at the least. Fifteen percent seems more realistic when you account most cash tips are keep the change situations and far less than twenty percent, probably lower than that in actuality. For an average driver, at forty hours, take home should be eight hundred, tips of eighty a week is about right considering our business attracts customers with tips not required. Anytime someone tells me to ask a web page designer I call India or The Czechs and they said you are ******ed to think that tips will go up 100% by redesigning the app. Since I started doing this I take an interest in tipping customs, I asked my barber about tipping and he was honest, said about half his customers tip, I was surprised actually on that one. Several waiters and bar tenders have told me the same thing, half the time no tip at all. Dude! You really think that having an in app tip button will result in 100% of your customers tipping you? Besides this data is from New York, you are in Nashville. Those are like comparing apples and oranges. New York is a completely different beast than what any other driver in any other city is dealing with.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Min max and mean are three different numbers, Uber quotes $20 an hour or $1500 a week. That's their sales pitch to new partners. We all know that is before their cut which is misleading but not any more so than any other industry. I'm not gong to challenge the integrity of the writer of this but they start off immediately throwing away data because cash reporting is not very reliable, so I'll take it with a grain of salt at the least. Fifteen percent seems more realistic when you account most cash tips are keep the change situations and far less than twenty percent, probably lower than that in actuality. For an average driver, at forty hours, take home should be eight hundred, tips of eighty a week is about right considering our business attracts customers with tips not required. Anytime someone tells me to ask a web page designer I call India or The Czechs and they said you are ******ed to think that tips will go up 100% by redesigning the app. Since I started doing this I take an interest in tipping customs, I asked my barber about tipping and he was honest, said about half his customers tip, I was surprised actually on that one. Several waiters and bar tenders have told me the same thing, half the time no tip at all. Dude! You really think that having an in app tip button will result in 100% of your customers tipping you? Besides this data is from New York, you are in Nashville. Those are like comparing apples and oranges. New York is a completely different beast than what any other driver in any other city is dealing with.


Yes, and i know it's true having driven for both lyft (which does have a tip option in the app) and uber, which does not.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> Depreciation really doesn't bother me because I usually keep my cars for at least 200,000 miles, so they really don't have any residual value when I'm done. I've actually worn out door hinges on several of my vehicles, and had to rebuild the hinges and rehang the door. If I was trading at 90,000 or 100,000 miles I might be worried about depreciation.
> 
> I actually kept my old vehicle when I purchased the Escape. Its a 98 GMC Sierra K1500. The truck was 14 years old and had nearly 200,000 miles. I wasn't really getting anything for it if I sold it, even though it ran perfectly and was in excellent condition. I was just tired of using $50 worth of gas every week, and I really didn't drive it much - about 100 miles a week in city traffic. I decided that since the registration and insurance charges were cheap, I kept it. Now I use it occasionally to make dump runs, move furniture, and once or twice a year I'll put my motorcycle in the back and take a trip.
> 
> Someone mentioned the other day about depreciation, and worked it out. Assuming that I replace the Escape at 200,000 miles, and assuming it has zero value at 200,000 miles it depreciates at just a hare under $0.12/mile, so my costs are still under $0.25/mile.


200,000 mile beaters ... Please, real people get a brand new car every 3 years! My new escape already has 12K on it, & its starting to feel old!


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> What I wouldn't give to be offered 15 rides to turn down.


Come to Jersey and I promise more work than you can handle. But you still won't make money.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Min max and mean are three different numbers, Uber quotes $20 an hour or $1500 a week. That's their sales pitch to new partners. We all know that is before their cut which is misleading but not any more so than any other industry. I'm not gong to challenge the integrity of the writer of this but they start off immediately throwing away data because cash reporting is not very reliable, so I'll take it with a grain of salt at the least. Fifteen percent seems more realistic when you account most cash tips are keep the change situations and far less than twenty percent, probably lower than that in actuality. For an average driver, at forty hours, take home should be eight hundred, tips of eighty a week is about right considering our business attracts customers with tips not required. Anytime someone tells me to ask a web page designer I call India or The Czechs and they said you are ******ed to think that tips will go up 100% by redesigning the app. Since I started doing this I take an interest in tipping customs, I asked my barber about tipping and he was honest, said about half his customers tip, I was surprised actually on that one. Several waiters and bar tenders have told me the same thing, half the time no tip at all. Dude! You really think that having an in app tip button will result in 100% of your customers tipping you? Besides this data is from New York, you are in Nashville. Those are like comparing apples and oranges. New York is a completely different beast than what any other driver in any other city is dealing with.


There is no way a 40 hour week produces $800 "take home", $400 is a huge stretch! A 40 hour week might produce a true "NET" of $200. Nobody counts their gas & depreciation correctly! Another thing is the counting of "hours". People act like they're continually running from fare to fare. At least in this market, you are sitting at least half the time. At least twice a week you can go out for 4 hours & NEVER GET A HIT! You should count your hours from the moment you leave your house. One of my buddies says, "i dont count it as work when im sleeping or playing games on my phone in the car, only when i got a pax". BULLSHIT ... You could be golfing, or with the fam. Etc., it all counts!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I count my hours correctly, my vehicle has multiple mileage counters, plus a timer, my records are usually within an hour of what they say on my weekly summary. Depreciation and gas are accounted for in your taxes, my wife is a college educated accountant who works for an accounting firm, she has done the books for my blind and sunshade business for ten years. The only thing missing there was your payroll taxes, which should take your eight hundred to around six hundred actual take home. These may not be everyone's numbers because every market is different, but in my market no matter what time I go out, it's just over twenty an hour after Uber cut. Add eighty to a hundred in tips, plus fifty to a hundred in side fares. I'm not disputing that some markets have run their course and are oversaturated, in those cases yes the Uber dream is over, time to get a real job. But right now I'm seeing our market grow, I'm having more customers per hour and in the outskirts where it used to be dead, helping utilization rates because I'm getting rides in both directions, also this is a hustlers job, I don't care if there are ten drivers there, get yourself closest and get the pings. Taxis are not our competition, other Uber drivers are your competition. Your competing for pings.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> 200,000 mile beaters ... Please, real people get a brand new car every 3 years! My new escape already has 12K on it, & its starting to feel old!


The only one that's a beater is the 1981 Buick. I still absolutely love driving it. Even my 1998 pickup truck with nearly 200,000 miles on it still looks and runs great. Last time I had it in for scheduled maintenance, my dealer said that they were shocked that it still ran like new. I usually don't buy a car until it is 3-5 years old. I have never purchased a brand new vehicle. Let someone else take the first hit of depreciation. I thoroughly research and test drive cars when shopping.

When I was shopping for my escape, I started my research a year before I bought it. Researched cars for 6 months. Test drove and finalized my decision... 3 months. Once I decided what I wanted, I then spent about 3 months looking for the best deal. I purchased mine for about $3,000 under blue book value. My Escape was purchased 3 years old with 52,000 miles on it Certified Used from a Ford dealer with a warranty for 1/2 the price of a new one.

When I purchased my motorcycle I spent 3 months deciding what I wanted. In that 3 months I went to almost every motorcycle dealer between Richmond and Baltimore. I lucked out that when I had made my decision and was ready to buy, the exact bike I wanted came up (even the right color), and at thousands less than similar bikes at other dealers.

You can continue to buy brand new cars, and ditch them after a year or 2. Who knows? Maybe you will take the first hit of depreciation on my next vehicle.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> The only one that's a beater is the 1981 Buick. I still absolutely love driving it. Even my 1998 pickup truck with nearly 200,000 miles on it still looks and runs great. Last time I had it in for scheduled maintenance, my dealer said that they were shocked that it still ran like new. I usually don't buy a car until it is 3-5 years old. I have never purchased a brand new vehicle. Let someone else take the first hit of depreciation. I thoroughly research and test drive cars when shopping.
> 
> When I was shopping for my escape, I started my research a year before I bought it. Researched cars for 6 months. Test drove and finalized my decision... 3 months. Once I decided what I wanted, I then spent about 3 months looking for the best deal. I purchased mine for about $3,000 under blue book value. My Escape was purchased 3 years old with 52,000 miles on it Certified Used from a Ford dealer with a warranty for 1/2 the price of a new one.
> 
> ...


Haha, that looks like my old escape (from 2 cars ago), I had a 2012 Edge in between, before my 2014 escape. Any car with more than 50K on it is a "beater"! Your star rating must suck, driving these shitty old cars! (Mine is 4.9 on both Uber & Lyft) i have heard people brag on here about their (horrible) rating of 4.7! Lol No matter, Uber is dead for the driver anyway, time to get a real job, or just retire!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Haha, that looks like my old escape (from 2 cars ago), I had a 2012 Edge in between, before my 2014 escape. Any car with more than 50K on it is a "beater"! Your star rating must suck, driving these shitty old cars! (Mine is 4.9 on both Uber & Lyft) i have heard people brag on here about their (horrible) rating of 4.7! Lol No matter, Uber is dead for the driver anyway, time to get a real job, or just retire!


My Escape is like new, inside and out. My rating was 4.91 until New Year's Eve where it slipped to 4.87 with the party crowd. Many clients think it is a new car, and are shocked when I tell them it is an 08. I wouldn't mind a newer one, but the Escape Hybrid was replaced with the Cmax, and the Cmax does not have a 4WD/AWD option. There is talk of them reviving the Escape Hybrid for a 2o16 release, so that is probably as early as I'd even consider upgrading, but as long as the Escape still runs well and looks good I see no reason to replace it. Unlike you, I'm not made of money, and I can't afford to go out buying new cars every couple years. Heck, when I was 20 years old I had enough cash in the bank to buy a new Buick, and I was driving an 81 Regal.

In my eyes, a beater has visual damage and/or wear and usually runs poorly as well. Aside from the 81 Buick all my vehicles are in excellent mechanical condition, have no body damage, and no faded paint. The 81 Regal runs well, just the paint is tired, and it shows battle scars from various incidents over the years. Everything works though, even the a/c. When the cruise control broke it took me forever to locate a new replacement, and when I did it cost me almost $400.

If you're starting to grow tired of a vehicle after 10 0r 15 thousand miles, then you're probably not researching and test driving enough. I find what I like within my needs and budget, and I'm happy enough with my decision that I usually keep the vehicle for a long time. Whatever the case, your mind is made up that anything older than 3 years is a beater no matter how well it runs, or how clean and shiny it is, and I'm probably not going to change your mind. If a like new Escape Hybrid is a beater in your mind, what on Earth do you think about the guys Ubering in 10 year old Priuses with over 200,000 miles?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I count my hours correctly, my vehicle has multiple mileage counters, plus a timer, my records are usually within an hour of what they say on my weekly summary. Depreciation and gas are accounted for in your taxes, my wife is a college educated accountant who works for an accounting firm, she has done the books for my blind and sunshade business for ten years. The only thing missing there was your payroll taxes, which should take your eight hundred to around six hundred actual take home. These may not be everyone's numbers because every market is different, but in my market no matter what time I go out, it's just over twenty an hour after Uber cut. Add eighty to a hundred in tips, plus fifty to a hundred in side fares. I'm not disputing that some markets have run their course and are oversaturated, in those cases yes the Uber dream is over, time to get a real job. But right now I'm seeing our market grow, I'm having more customers per hour and in the outskirts where it used to be dead, helping utilization rates because I'm getting rides in both directions, also this is a hustlers job, I don't care if there are ten drivers there, get yourself closest and get the pings. Taxis are not our competition, other Uber drivers are your competition. Your competing for pings.


Wow!! Blk, maybe you're the ONE driver in the country that has actually achieved Uber's "mythical $20/hr." wage!
(No way that's a true net number) Instead of mints, you must have a bowl of narcotics in the back seat, cuz in the real world (Detroit) ... tipping borders on NEVER! A super sharp me & my brand new car have done over 1200 rides. I do everything right. Open doors, gps, water, tootsie rolls, napkins, kleenex, chargers. In 1200 rides i've had exactly 12 tips! Everyone of them was a $20 from a rich business man that I was taking like an hour, either from the airport, or to a game/concert. So, there is no such thing as "little cash tips". There's no question that in app tipping works, cuz nearly 50% of my Lyft customers tip in the app! And, about half my Uber customers say "you were great, I want to tip you, but have no cash, how do I do it in the app"! Yes, UBER has run its course in most markets and saturated out for the driver! I cant believe Phoenix is still good. My brother lives in Peoria AZ, wish I was out there!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I count my hours correctly, my vehicle has multiple mileage counters, plus a timer, my records are usually within an hour of what they say on my weekly summary. Depreciation and gas are accounted for in your taxes, my wife is a college educated accountant who works for an accounting firm, she has done the books for my blind and sunshade business for ten years. The only thing missing there was your payroll taxes, which should take your eight hundred to around six hundred actual take home. These may not be everyone's numbers because every market is different, but in my market no matter what time I go out, it's just over twenty an hour after Uber cut. Add eighty to a hundred in tips, plus fifty to a hundred in side fares. I'm not disputing that some markets have run their course and are oversaturated, in those cases yes the Uber dream is over, time to get a real job. But right now I'm seeing our market grow, I'm having more customers per hour and in the outskirts where it used to be dead, helping utilization rates because I'm getting rides in both directions, also this is a hustlers job, I don't care if there are ten drivers there, get yourself closest and get the pings. Taxis are not our competition, other Uber drivers are your competition. Your competing for pings.


Oh, and I have a 4.9 rating with both Uber & Lyft.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm hearing something consistent, although I know personally that there are very rich, very nice areas outside of Detroit proper, but sounds like Chicago, Detroit, and Jersey need to be raised. Sorry, maybe it's not you, maybe it is your customers. I am also not naive, eventually we will get saturated and we will run out of new customers, outside of Phoenix itself we have never really had a thriving Taxi business like you guys in those cities. There is a sort of curiosity factor going on here, luckily we are hard assed on DUI here and ASU has one of the largest enrollments with campuses from east to west side, so I do tell people it's going well enough that I hope things don't change, but I'm prepared for when they do.


----------

